# Outdoor storage



## carz (May 6, 2015)

Hey guys, just got an MES 30 a few days ago, havent used it yet but I wanted to get some basic information about storage. Can I keep it outside all year round? I can get a cover for it like my grill.

What does everyone else do with their MES all year?


----------



## tropics (May 6, 2015)

carz said:


> Hey guys, just got an MES 30 a few days ago, havent used it yet but I wanted to get some basic information about storage. Can I keep it outside all year round? I can get a cover for it like my grill.
> 
> What does everyone else do with their MES all year?


Steve I see you found your way here. I have the MES 40 mine came with a cover,its not that good so I use a heavy trash can liner to cover the cover.Spring & Summer time it is outside. Late Fall I put it in my shed I know you are in Jersey but you may want to update your profile so others know,it helps answering questions.


----------



## bmaddox (May 6, 2015)

Where are you located?

I keep mine in the garage on a cart and roll it outside when I want to use it.


----------



## inkjunkie (May 6, 2015)

Mine sits outside 24/7 on a table with a roof.  Have used it several times in rain and snow, no troubles.  I need the table space and seeing as how I don't use it anymore it is going to get buried in the back of the garage...


----------



## mummel (May 6, 2015)

If you have an LCD then it needs to come inside in the winter.


----------



## inkjunkie (May 6, 2015)

mummel said:


> If you have an LCD then it needs to come inside in the winter.


If you say so...mine had zero troubles sitting outside. Made ribs in it on one of the days we were in the teens...chugged right along with no problems


----------



## mummel (May 6, 2015)

I've read a couple of posts confirming it.  I also saw a vid of a guy that said it happened to him.  We're in the northeast.  It's brutal up here vs the PNW.


----------



## carz (May 6, 2015)

i do not have an LCD on it, nor do I have space for it in my garage. Worst case Ill move it into my basement (it is a little bit heavy)


----------



## bmaddox (May 6, 2015)

I would think that if it is well covered and not in an area where snow will pile up around it or rain will flood onto it than it should be ok. But at the end of the day the wires inside the unit will rust so any excessive moisture will shorten the life span.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2015)

My MES 40 is on my front porch year round, with a roof over it, but I still keep a cover on it in case one of those Jersey Storms finds it's way to Pennsy.

Bear


----------



## cueinco (May 6, 2015)

In a prior discussion someone pointed me to a great cover for the MES-30. 
The original cover that came with MES was less than helpful at keeping rain, etc. off the smoker. This one works very well. I'm in Colorado and it seemed to do the trick for me. I don't know if it helps - but I also cover the connector on the smoker for the analog plug with a latex glove. Maybe it'll keep any moisture that gets past the cover off the electronics. Like yourself, I don't have a lot of places to keep the smoker. It's either on the deck or in the basement. Humping it up and down the stairs would most likely reduce its usage. 

The cover is made of pretty heavy material and seems well built. I need to order one like it for my Weber gas grill since the cover on that  is about shot after 3 years. 

Edit: After being reminded of it. I finally got around to ordering one cover for my newer Weber (Genesis) and the old one. Thanks for the push. Everything will match now


----------



## bmaddox (May 6, 2015)

CueInCO said:


> In a prior discussion someone pointed me to a great cover for the MES-30.
> The original cover that came with MES was less than helpful at keeping rain, etc. off the smoker. This one works very well. I'm in Colorado and it seemed to do the trick for me. I don't know if it helps - but I also cover the connector on the smoker for the analog plug with a latex glove. Maybe it'll keep any moisture that gets past the cover off the electronics. Like yourself, I don't have a lot of places to keep the smoker. It's either on the deck or in the basement. Humping it up and down the stairs would most likely reduce its usage.
> 
> The cover is made of pretty heavy material and seems well built. I need to order one like it for my Weber gas grill since the cover on that  is about shot after 3 years.
> ...


I like the look of that cover. It looks way nicer than the cheap black rubberized ones that rip the first time you take them off.


----------



## mummel (May 6, 2015)

Oh geez I have all those covers for my patio furniture.  The Veranda line.  They are *complete* garbage.  I have had to replace them twice in 2 years.  Good customer service though.  But they quality is horrible.  50% of them get mold.  You can clearly see that they have not been coated properly (the color changes with the sun).  The rest have huge tears.  All those Amazon reviews are totally fake. 

The Hickory line has a lifetime warranty so is probably better built.  But I would seriously avoid these covers.


----------



## rabbithutch (May 6, 2015)

I'm in central Texas and leave my 30 on the covered patio all year with the cover purchased from MES.  We very rarely get snow or prolonged periods of cold weather an almost never any frigid temps.

(But "shhhhh" - don't tell anybody)


----------



## timberjet (May 6, 2015)

cheif 1.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jan 20, 2015






You could do something like this.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2015)

Or one like this.

My Son got this for his MES, a few years ago on sale at Home Depot---Under $100 at that time:

[img]https://statich.smokingmeatfor...-LL-f0a16444_thumbnail-1-aspx-jpeg.jpeg[/img]


----------



## moses (May 10, 2015)

Just finished my outdoor kitchen 













image.jpg



__ moses
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## moses (May 10, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moses
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## inkjunkie (May 10, 2015)

moses said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You looking to adopt an adult child?

Very nice...


----------



## moses (May 10, 2015)

Thanks man


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2015)

That's Great Moses!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks like a Fun place, now!!!

Nice Work!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mikew999 (Jun 23, 2016)

I was thinking of building something like this for my MES 40. Possibly integrating it into a larger unit that would also hold my grill. Do you have any problem with heat build up inside the structure? The manual says 10 FEET away from wooden structures, but that seemed a bit extreme since I could put my hand on all sides.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2016)

MikeW999 said:


> I was thinking of building something like this for my MES 40. Possibly integrating it into a larger unit that would also hold my grill. Do you have any problem with heat build up inside the structure? *The manual says 10 FEET away from wooden structures*, but that seemed a bit extreme since I could put my hand on all sides.


I think that 10' is in case it starts on fire----Not just normal running.

Mine sits on a wood platform, on my front porch, 2' from my all wood house wall, under a wood ceiling.

However I never go away with it running, and I'm always nearby.

Bear


----------



## moses (Jun 23, 2016)

MikeW999 said:


> I was thinking of building something like this for my MES 40. Possibly integrating it into a larger unit that would also hold my grill. Do you have any problem with heat build up inside the structure? The manual says 10 FEET away from wooden structures, but that seemed a bit extreme since I could put my hand on all sides.


I have used this at least once a week since I've done it and have had zero trouble.


----------



## micdarj (Sep 20, 2016)

I live in Alaska, which can get down right cold in the winter and was seeking input on whether or not I can keep my MasterBuilt Electric smoker outside under a cover deck.  I purchased it about 4 months ago and enjoy the finished product of smoked silver salmon I have gained from it.  So much so that because it is an electric smoker with an LED display should I be concerned with the internal components if say it gets to 0 degrees outside come this winter as I do not want to loose this new hobby over a simple storage issue.  I read several comments about this and in general keeping it out of the elements is obvious, but remarks or experience of what cold temps might do to an electric smoker of this style.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2016)

micdarj said:


> I live in Alaska, which can get down right cold in the winter and was seeking input on whether or not I can keep my MasterBuilt Electric smoker outside under a cover deck.  I purchased it about 4 months ago and enjoy the finished product of smoked silver salmon I have gained from it.  So much so that because it is an electric smoker with an LED display should I be concerned with the internal components if say it gets to 0 degrees outside come this winter as I do not want to loose this new hobby over a simple storage issue.  I read several comments about this and in general keeping it out of the elements is obvious, but remarks or experience of what cold temps might do to an electric smoker of this style.


I live in SE PA, and it gets below Zero around here a few times a year, and sometimes minus Zero for as much as a week straight.

My MES sits on my open front porch (with roof) 24--365, and it always works fine. This is my third MES, and none of them have had a Cold Weather Temp problem.

I rarely use it below 20° ambient temp, but that's not because the MES doesn't work----That's because I no longer work too good at those temps.

Bear


----------



## micdarj (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Bear and good to know.  I will know more this winter as we have had very mild winters for the last 3 plus years here in that not much snow fall (and I am fine with that) and the temps rarely dipped below zero.


----------

